# ICD-9 code



## Cyndy (Jul 2, 2009)

How do you code a Spitz-nevus?


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 2, 2009)

I would look at category 216.


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

A Spitz nevus (also known as an "Epithelioid and spindle-cell nevus," and "Benign juvenile melanoma") is a benign melanocytic nevus, a type of skin lesion, affecting the epidermis and dermis.

So we can code this from 216.9 based on the site.


----------

